# Health Benefits of Bacon



## grillmonkey (Jul 7, 2015)

The world's oldest person, Susannah Mushatt Jones (116), has four strips of bacon with her eggs *every* morning.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jul 7, 2015)

Does she smoke it herself?


----------



## grillmonkey (Jul 7, 2015)

Growing up as a sharecropper in Alabama, I'll bet she knew how.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 7, 2015)

..........  :Beer:  ...   Here's to bacon...  OLD WORLD HEALTH FOOD ......


----------

